# Red Sox Nation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2004)

Any fellow Red Sox fans out there? This could be the year...

Ya gotta believe!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 21, 2004)

Yo...

I'm a long standing Yankees fan. Last years ALCS victory was even better than winning a series....well almost. I was loving it -especially after Pedro slammed an old man into the dirt. I didn't always dislike the Red Sox but I think that did it for me. In fact I used to like them back when they had Yaz, Fisk, Lynn, Tiant, Rice, etc. And then their owners went ahead and canned their head coach -who did a GREAT job last year...which I thought was dumb.

The curse of the Bambino lives!


----------



## blhowes (Sep 22, 2004)

[quote:1c1a177998="Andrew"]Any fellow Red Sox fans out there? This could be the year...Ya gotta believe![/quote:1c1a177998]
Yes, I can feel it in my bones. This is gonna be the year. Last year SHOULD have been the year, if it weren't for that unexpected ALCS loss to ... uzzled: ... um ... the name of the team escapes me.

[quote:1c1a177998="Chris"]I'm a long standing Yankees fan...In fact I used to like them back when they had Yaz, Fisk, Lynn, Tiant, Rice, etc. [/quote:1c1a177998]
I admire you for saying that. It takes a lot of guts to admit it publicly. Isn't it AA that says the first step to changing bad habits or attitudes is to admit you've got a problem? ... You're doing well. Keep up the good work. And don't forget, you're not alone in this fight. Andrew and myself and others are here to help whenever you need us.

[quote:1c1a177998="Chris"]
Last year's ALCS victory was even better than winning a series....well almost. [/quote:1c1a177998]I don't have much to say about the ALCS 'victory', but I sure did enjoy last year's world series. 

[quote:1c1a177998="Chris"]
I was loving it -especially after Pedro slammed an old man into the dirt. I didn't always dislike the Red Sox but I think that did it for me.[/quote:1c1a177998]
Don't you agree that Pedro exercised considerable restraint when the guy came charging at him out of the dugout and got in his face? What should Pedro have done differently? What if the shoe had been on the other foot and a 250+ pounder ran out of the Red Sox dugout towards your pitcher, what would she have done?

Well, gotta get ready to catch a train...that's headed into Boston...the home of the 2004 world series champs


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 22, 2004)

Go SOX!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2004)

Way to go, Bob! :thumbup:


----------



## tcalbrecht (Sep 22, 2004)

[quote:5629f49fbe="VirginiaHuguenot"]Any fellow Red Sox fans out there? This could be the year...

Ya gotta believe![/quote:5629f49fbe]

Go Yankees!!! :bs2:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 22, 2004)

Red Sox all the way!!!

blade


----------



## blhowes (Sep 22, 2004)

[quote:0c164016ec="Tom"]Go Yankees!!![/quote:0c164016ec]Its interesting how, working in Boston, I see that on signs all over the place - GO YANKEES!! I guess we're on the same side after all.

Oops. My bad. I was mistaken. The signs don't say GO YANKEES!!, they say GO HOME YANKEES!! I was close, anyway - only off by one word.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 22, 2004)

Now, now Bob -lets not over react here. If I didn't know any better I'd say that you sound exactly like so many other bitter little Boston fans.

You aren't [i:ab9184bf3b]really[/i:ab9184bf3b] trying to defend Pedro's reprehensible behavior against an 80 year old geriatric patient are you? Granted, Zimmer was pretty much an idiot too but, in answer to your question, if I could've been able to keep a straight face after watching the old man run the 90 or so feet to get to me, I would've just side-stepped him and probably burst out laughing in the process...heck I would have even let him chase me for a while. That would have been even more hilarious.

I was really disappointed as a 9 year old boy watching the Red Sox in the '75 series when they couldn't put away the hated Big Red Machine of Cincinnati (I still can't stand those guys -[b:ab9184bf3b]especially[/b:ab9184bf3b] Pete Rose -who I'm glad has been banned from the Hall of Fame). That was, perhaps the greatest series I've ever seen -except for the outcome.

And...for your information, I was actually rooting for them the year that they choked against the Mets too. They had it wrapped up but then...cough, cough, choke, choke -Buckner!!!

They let me down man...they let me down.

The Yankees used to have their AAA farmclub in my hometown so I have good reason to hold to my faithfulness in this matter. I was still rooting for them in the lean 80's and early 90's as well as the early 70's.

Even so, I have to admit, the Sox are going to be tough for anyone to beat with their pitching staff. But I still have to root for my boys...The Yankees!

As far as I'm concerned, baseball is still the best sport in America.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Sep 22, 2004)

[code:1:1bdaeb4db4]
EAST W L PCT GB E# HOME ROAD EAST CENT WEST NL L10 STRK 
New York 95 57 .625 - - 53-24 42-33 46-23 17-12 22-14 10-8 7-3 L1 
Boston 90 60 .600 4.0 8 52-24 38-36 40-24 19-13 22-14 9-9 5-5 W1 
[/code:1:1bdaeb4db4]


----------



## blhowes (Sep 23, 2004)

[quote:662649901f="Chris"]Now, now Bob -lets not over react here.If I didn't know any better I'd say that you sound exactly like so many other bitter little Boston fans.[/quote:662649901f]
I can't in good conscience accept your compliment, though I do appreciate the thought. I am working hard on becoming a bitter little Boston fan, but I've got a long ways to go before I can wear that badge of honor. Thanks, though, for giving that ray of hope.

[quote:662649901f="Chris"]
You aren't [i:662649901f]really[/i:662649901f] trying to defend Pedro's reprehensible behavior against an 80 year old geriatric patient are you? Granted, Zimmer was pretty much an idiot too but, in answer to your question, if I could've been able to keep a straight face after watching the old man run the 90 or so feet to get to me, I would've just side-stepped him and probably burst out laughing in the process...heck I would have even let him chase me for a while. That would have been even more hilarious.[/quote:662649901f]
Yes, that would have been hilarious to see Zimmer chasing you around. But can you imagine if that's what Pedro had actually done? We'd never hear the end of it from the Yankees fans. "Look at that whimpy Red Sox pitcher! He's running away from an 80 year old geriatric patient!"

I wouldn't try and defend either man's actions, though I can understand in the heat of the competition why each reacted the way they did. Scenes like that, though funny to remember, are a far cry from the sportsmen-like conduct they taught us when we were kids. 

[quote:662649901f="Chris"]They let me down man...they let me down.[/quote:662649901f]
But, if it turned out that they made it to the world series this year, would you route for them one more time - just for old times sake?

[quote:662649901f="Chris"]As far as I'm concerned, baseball is still the best sport in America.[/quote:662649901f]See, I think we're getting a little closer to agreeing on something now. Baseball is the best sport in America ([size=9:662649901f]that is, its the best after basketball, football, and maybe even hockey[/size:662649901f])


----------



## blhowes (Sep 23, 2004)

Tom,
The stats make it look like they'd be pretty competitive if they were to meet each other again on the road to the world series. 

BTW, you oughta see the difference it makes looking at those stats after I've done a search (and the text is orange) vs looking at it from the watched topics. The 'code' truly looks like code when viewed after doing a search, but looks the way you'd see it in a newspaper when viewed from watched topics. Maybe its just my Compuserve browser.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Sep 23, 2004)

[quote:278c7e3991="blhowes"]
BTW, you oughta see the difference it makes looking at those stats after I've done a search (and the text is orange) vs looking at it from the watched topics. The 'code' truly looks like code when viewed after doing a search, but looks the way you'd see it in a newspaper when viewed from watched topics. Maybe its just my Compuserve browser.[/quote:278c7e3991]

Bob,

The code just causes HTML for fixed fonts to be produced. How any particular browser deals with those fonts is unknown. I haven't used Compu$erve in years.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, let's see...the final verdict on the 2004 Sox-Yankees is still to come (postseason), but so far the series is 11-8 in favor of the Sox!!!


----------



## blhowes (Sep 27, 2004)

Tonight's victory will clinch the wildcard spot and will be a stepping stone to a World Series victory. 

"Boston Red Sox - 2004 World Series Champions!"... doesn't that have a nice ring to it?


----------



## JohnV (Sep 27, 2004)

[quote:204f4689fe="Bhowes"]"Boston Red Sox - 2004 World Series Champions!"... doesn't that have a nice ring to it?[/quote:204f4689fe]
Wow, I remember that October night in 1992 when the Jays won the World Series. Things were really jumping then. What difference between then and now. I sat in the Skydome a few weeks back to watch the Jays and the Orioles play. It was a pretty good attendance by today's standards, but not even close to the sell-outs they had back then in regular league play. It was enough to do the wave, but that was all. 

If the Sox play the Yankees, I think that will actually be the series to watch. 

What I still don't understand for myself is that I think that the NL is better baseball because of the DH rule in the AL, but I find AL play more exciting. Maybe its because I'm a Jays fan.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 27, 2004)

Quote:

"Tonight's victory will clinch the wildcard spot and will be a stepping stone to a World Series victory. 

"Boston Red Sox - 2004 World Series Champions!"... doesn't that have a nice ring to it?"


Harumph!

Harumph!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 28, 2004)

Flax,
Now why did you have to go and do that???? A real Sox fan would know better...........


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 29, 2004)

Well,

I'm only a tertiary Sox fan at best. I might root for 'em if they can get past the Yankees but only in a half-hearted kind of way...but not if they end up facing the Astros (by some small miracle). 

It wasn't always this way...something seized upon me last year as I found myself relishing the gut-wrenching humiliation of the long suffering Red Sox faithful (at the hands of my Yankees no less). Maybe there's something wrong with me but I really enjoyed watching what happened to the Cubs last year too -it was hilarious!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2004)

As a red-blooded Red Sox fan who appreciates good sportsmanship as much as the rivalry itself, I tip my hat to the Yankees for clinching the AL East.

Also, I am pleased to read the following article about some young, honest Yankee fans:

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/news/archive/2004/10/01/sports1432EDT0252.DTL


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2004)

Sure is fun watching the Red Sox bat around the order in one inning (2nd) today against the Orioles. Couldn't help but notice that the crowd at Camden Yards was definitely pro-Sox!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 17, 2004)

What kind of heinous sin are you New Englanders guilty of to deserve such a humiliating and degrading punishment as this?

Is it the Unitarian thing, gay marriage, leftist politics, John Kerry...???


----------



## inspector (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Well,
> 
> ...but not if they end up facing the Astros (by some small miracle).



It aint over yet.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 17, 2004)

It's too bad Andy Petitte is injured. I'm not sure if Houston has enough pitching to keep the Cards sluggers quiet for too long. We'll see. 

Even so, I'll be rooting for the Yankees.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Quote:
> 
> "Tonight's victory will clinch the wildcard spot and will be a stepping stone to a World Series victory.
> ...



See what you did?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2004)

Never say die!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Never say die!



Until the fat lady sings!! :bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Oct 18, 2004)

14 innings, 5-4 Red Sox

One more game will tie it up!

Good night.

[Edited on 19-10-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 18, 2004)

OK...

Now I'm really not liking this all the sudden. The 19 run thing is more to my liking.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm enjoying a beer in honor of the Red Sox! Simply wonderful.


----------



## govols (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not a Yankees fan or Sox fan but I'm rootin for the Sox to win it.

But, who are they going to pitch next game when it goes 20 innings?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



What did that famous Yankee Yogi Berra once say?

"It's ain't over 'til it's over!"


----------



## inspector (Oct 19, 2004)

How about them Astros?


----------



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspector_
> 
> 
> How about them Astros?


What's your prediction? Will they clinch it on Wednesday or on Thursday? Looks like they're on a roll.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't mind seeing the Red Sox vs. Roger Clemens and the Astros in the World Series....


----------



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I wouldn't mind seeing the Red Sox vs. Roger Clemens and the Astros in the World Series....


I wouldn't mind seeing the Red Sox vs. just about any team in the World Series. Two more games and we're there.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2004)

However this turns out, folks gotta admit the Red Sox have heart, not to mention talent. Let's tip our caps to the boys in Red!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 20, 2004)

GO SOX!!!!

I would say go mariners but there is something about losing 99 games that disqualifies you from the playoffs go figure

blade


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 20, 2004)

Wooo Hooooo
Game 7!!!!


----------



## blhowes (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Wooo Hooooo
> Game 7!!!!


Unbelievable! Just one more to go.

Too tired right now to do the banana dance...I'll leave that for another, younger Red Sox fan.

Can't believe how quickly morning came ... 

[Edited on 20-10-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## inspector (Oct 20, 2004)

I am hoping that it will be the Astros and Red Sox! The games are so much better when the come from behind or underdog team pulls it off. The war continues at 4 pm today. Looking forward to it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2004)

Ya gotta believe!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2004)

Some AWESOME, AWESOME baseball going on here. Whoever wins, will either have an emotional high so high they will win the series, or be completely flat and loose handidly.

We will see..


----------



## blhowes (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Too tired right now to do the banana dance...I'll leave that for another, younger Red Sox fan.
> Can't believe how quickly morning came ...


One coffee later, and working on my second one...



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot
> _
> Ya gotta believe!!!


I  BELIEVE!



> _Originally posted by inspector_
> I am hoping that it will be the Astros and Red Sox! The games are so much better when the come from behind or underdog team pulls it off. The war continues at 4 pm today. Looking forward to it.


I agree. And, if the two teams do meet, I'd like to apologize ahead of time for things I may say during the heat of battle. Hopefully when its all over and one of the teams ([size=-2] Red Sox[/size]) wins the penant, that we can at least be civil towards each other afterwards. No hard feelings?



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Some AWESOME, AWESOME baseball going on here. Whoever wins, will either have an emotional high so high they will win the series, or be completely flat and loose handidly.
> 
> We will see..


I agree. Its been a great series and some awesome baseball.

I was predicting that the benches were bound to clear by the 6th game, but l guess they're saving that for tonight's game. Last night, though, when they called for the Swat team to come in and surround the field, I thought they were going to open fire on the crowd. Each year the rivalry seems to get more and more intense. Next year, tanks?

[Edited on 20-10-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## inspector (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by inspector_
> ...



 I'm good to go. We will know tonight.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2004)

The New York Yankees are now the first baseball team in history to ever be up 3-0 and yet be forced to play a game 7. My sympathies...

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_y...-?slug=ap-alcs-yankeespanic&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## JohnV (Oct 20, 2004)

> Hopefully when its all over and one of the teams ( Red Sox) wins the penant, that we can at least be civil towards each other afterwards. No hard feelings?



You mean shake hands afterwards? Good idea.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2004)

Another delightful article about the choke heard round the world!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A46850-2004Oct20.html


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 20, 2004)

Johnie Damon shows up to work finally!
Woo Hoo!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm givin him a raise; 2 homers tonight.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Johnie Damon shows up to work finally!
> Woo Hoo!



He has hair like me so I have been rooting for him!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 20, 2004)

This is like...the worst thing ever.

The game (not your hair Adam).


----------



## blhowes (Oct 20, 2004)

Top of the fifth, Sox are up 8 to 1

  GOOO SOOOXX


----------



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2004)

for the lack of a weeping emoticon.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gotta love grizzly adams!!!!!

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2004)

Yawkey Way is gonna go crazy tonight!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2004)

The Red Sox won the pennant! The Red Sox won the pennant!

Sweet, oh so sweet!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Oct 21, 2004)

Go Rangers!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 21, 2004)

What a great series!!!



> This is like...the worst thing ever.
> 
> The game (not your hair Adam).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 21, 2004)

Now its time for the Astros to win!!! 

blade


----------



## blhowes (Oct 21, 2004)

Good morning, all, and I do mean that it is for sure a very good morning. 

Looking through the previous posts I can see that I indeed wasn't dreaming about last night. It really did happen. They really did beat the Yankees. I'm siked.

I was very pleased with the decision they made last night to take Pedro out of the game. The way he was pitching, it wouldn't have taken the Yankees long to catch the Sox. I don't even want to think about what the outcome could have been.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 21, 2004)

Bob,
Now all I have to do is wash away 1986 from my hands.........


----------



## blhowes (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Bob,
> Now all I have to do is wash away 1986 from my hands.........


Some stains are tough to wash away. That one will take a lot of elbow grease...and a 2004 World Series victory...to cleanse.

(even that might not be enough, but its a start...right between his legs!)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2004)

Extra, extra! Read all about it!

http://www.boston.com/sports/baseball/redsox/articles/2004/10/21/red_sox_chase_history/


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 21, 2004)

And to think, Buckner was a golden glover............


----------



## blhowes (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> And to think, Buckner was a golden glover............


Yeah, his expertise in sports is a fact...


> The first baseman/outfielder collected more than 2,700 hits in his career, won a batting title, and played in four decades. Buckner retired with a .289 average in a 22-year career with five teams.


 ...yet, inspite of an otherwise pretty decent career, he'll always be remembered for that one incident. 

[Edited on 21-10-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 21, 2004)

Oooh, chills run up my spine even now.....


----------



## crhoades (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Extra, extra! Read all about it!
> 
> http://www.boston.com/sports/baseball/redsox/articles/2004/10/21/red_sox_chase_history/



The Apocalypse has begun. Stay tuned for LaHaye's next book!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 21, 2004)

My congrats to the Red Sox and best wishes to all their fans.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2004)

The Yankees are a most talented team. It was a remarkable contest between two amazing ball clubs and a series to remember for a long time to come.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2004)

Talk about the ghosts of postseasons past...

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...ap/20041020/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bba_alcs_schilling


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2004)

Does Curt Schilling's performance in Game 6 remind anyone of Robert Redford in "The Natural"?

He is my hero (Schilling, not Redford).


----------



## inspector (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, the Astros put up a good fight, but did not captalize. 

Good luck to the Sox's.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspector_
> Well, the Astros put up a good fight, but did not captalize.


That's probably my fault. I had to do some errands last night and didn't tune in to cheer them on. Every little bit helps, and I didn't do my part. Sorry.



> _Originally posted by inspector_
> Good luck to the Sox's.


Ditto.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 23, 2004)

Let the festivities begin.

Go Sox!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, Red v. Red. Let the games begin!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2004)

Wish I was at Fenway Park tonight...


----------



## JohnV (Oct 23, 2004)

Uh-oh! Boston is ahead 4-0 in the first, and headed for the big Yankee choke? Am I reading this right? 

Nahhh! Can't be. 

Actually I am expecting a high-scoring series, and that it will go all seven. Expect some records to be set. One will be for longest game, I expect. There may be some fantastic individual defensive plays, but I expect this to offense at its best, inspite of some great pitching.

Which team am I for? Well, the Jays are out of it, so I am for a great series, and not for any one team. Actually, I miss hockey, so we need a good World Series to last the winter, with highlights.

[Edited on 24-10-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 24, 2004)

Red Sox-1 St Louis-0

Game 1: 11-9


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2004)

The Red Sox are rolling! Curt Schilling, once again, is "da man!"

Red Sox 2 - Cardinals 0

Game 2: 6-2


----------



## blhowes (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm cautiously optimistic that the Sox will win the series. Why do doubts arise and I keep waiting for them to choke?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2004)

I know - I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop. But maybe, just maybe, this could be the year!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll tell you why Bob. Cuz you remember that last time the Bosox met the Cards in the World Series. I have deep 37 year old wounds from that game. I went to a 4 room school house in Vermont in 67. Everyday, classes stopped and we watched the Series on TV. It was a magical time that ended with our Sox losing.

I held on to my fanaticism until the ball went through Billy Buckner's legs the next time the Sox went to the Series. I gave up and walked away from the team then.

But now, this series has almost a surrealistic feel to me. The Red Sox and the Cardinals and my 37 year old hurt. Could this be the healing? What will happen if the Red Sox win? Will it usher in the Kingdom and the Second Coming or is it just a sports thing? We'll see. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2004)

Tacos, anyone??

http://money.cnn.com/2004/10/25/news/fortune500/tacobell_baseball/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## blhowes (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I held on to my fanaticism until the ball went through Billy Buckner's legs the next time the Sox went to the Series. I gave up and walked away from the team then.



Tramatic events in our lives often take years to deal with. Here's a site that may help. I think I'm about half-way there.

http://www.bostondirtdogs.com/Miscellaneous Pages/Don't Blame Buckner.html

[Edited on 25-10-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Tacos, anyone??
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2004/10/25/news/fortune500/tacobell_baseball/index.htm?cnn=yes


I'm beginning to envision a situation where I'd be pleased if the Cardinals hit a homerun. Who'd a thought?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote from Curt Schilling: "Seven years ago, I became a Christian, and I asked God to do something for me tonight," Schilling said after Boston's 4-2 victory over New York in American League Championship Series Game 6 at Yankee Stadium. "In Game 1, I tried to do it alone, and it didn't work out too well." 

Source: http://www.masslive.com/redsox/republican/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/109825845972410.xml 

P.S. I know he plays on Sundays. I wish there were more athletes like Eric Liddell.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 25, 2004)

You can be a legitimate Christian and be wrong on the Sabbath issue. I still respect Schilling.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2004)

The oldest man in the world is a lifelong Red Sox fan...coincidence? I think not...

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...ap/20041026/ap_on_fe_st/oldest_man_oldest_fan


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you Bob, I have seen that site that tries to redeem Buckner's legacy. I have forgiven him. If the Sox can win the series I think they should have him throw out the first ball next season.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Thank you Bob, I have seen that site that tries to redeem Buckner's legacy. I have forgiven him. If the Sox can win the series I think they should have him throw out the first ball next season.


Wow, that'd be a nice gesture. 

I think you may be farther along in the process than I am. As I mentioned, I'm about half-way there. I've forgiven, but I'm still working on the forget part. If only I could get the instant replay in my mind to stop.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 26, 2004)

I hold Calvin Schiraldi as responsible.........


----------



## blhowes (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I hold Calvin Schiraldi as responsible.........


That's a good point. I checked and his ERA stats for 1986 are pretty interesting:

Regular Season: 1.41
ALCS: 1.50
World Series: *13.50*


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not farther along in the process Bob. It was a conditional suggestion. IF they win the series, THEN have him throw out the first balll.

If they lose the series, then let's hang his entrails from the Green Monster.

Oh let this series be the HEALING!


----------



## blhowes (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I'm not farther along in the process Bob. It was a conditional suggestion. IF they win the series, THEN have him throw out the first balll.
> 
> If they lose the series, then let's hang his entrails from the Green Monster.





> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Oh let this series be the HEALING!


[fingers crossed]

Its looking good so far...

[/fingers crossed]

[Edited on 26-10-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2004)

Red Sox 3, Cardinals 0

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 27, 2004)

Just one more win...


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 27, 2004)

Harumph!


----------



## blhowes (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm looking forward to attending the victory parade in Boston when (or if) the Red Sox win the World Series. They estimated around 1 million were at the parade when the Patriots won the Super Bowl. They're expecting around 5 million for the Red Sox parade.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 27, 2004)

*An Omen?*

I've already shared that a Red Sox win would have cosmic and healing ramifications for me.

I didn't realize that during tonights game there will be a total eclipse of the moon. The moon will turn red! Tim LaHay and I will be on the edge of our seats. Go Sox!!!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 27, 2004)

Who is pitching for the Sox next?

[Edited on 10-27-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## blhowes (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Who is pitching for the Sox next?


Lowe


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2004)

There is supposed to be a lunar eclipse during tonight's game. It will be the first in World Series history and perhaps the most widely-viewed ever. There won't be another lunar eclipse until 2007. If the Sox win, all of this will be very appropriate.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 27, 2004)

It is quite possible that worlds may collide if the Sox persevere.........

[Edited on 10-27-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 27, 2004)

If the Sox win, I can think of no reason why the Lord should tarry any longer. Let's wrap this this up. You arminians turn the lights off when you leave.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2004)

Three outs to go!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2004)

2004 World Champions!


----------



## nicnap (Oct 28, 2004)

WoooooooooooooooooooHoooooooo!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 28, 2004)

The curse has ended! Yankee fans will have to find something else to make fun of Boston for.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2004)

They are expecting potentially 5 million people at the parade in honor of the Red Sox, which has tentatively been scheduled for Saturday.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2004)

Singin' "it's more than a feeling..."


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> The curse has ended! Yankee fans will have to find something else to make fun of Boston for.



We still have John Kerry and Ted Kennedy for that.

[Edited on 28-10-2004 by tcalbrecht]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 28, 2004)

...not to mention that annoying nasal accent;
"pahk the cah" ...
"drink a beah" ... 
"let's pahty in Bahsten".....

Did the puritans talk like that?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2004)

*Happy Endings*

The Red Sox 2004 season is the stuff of Hollywood movies...

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Movies/10/29/film.barrymore.reut/index.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2004)

David Ortiz is the man...

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ap-japantour&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## blhowes (Nov 6, 2004)

Wow! 514 feet! He sure is 'the man'


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2004)

Check out this Ebay auction...!

http://money.cnn.com/2004/11/06/news/newsmakers/ruth_ebay/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Check out this Ebay auction...!
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2004/11/06/news/newsmakers/ruth_ebay/index.htm?cnn=yes


I'm guessing that last bid was yours, right? Unfortunately, I don't get paid until the 15th of the month, so I won't be able to enter into the bidding war.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Actually, I had to bow out at $1 mil...:bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Actually, I had to bow out at $1 mil...:bigsmile:


That was probably a good move. Its always a hastle, once the petty cash fund is depleted, to tap into the other resources.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats to the Red Sox Nation (team and fans) -- SI's "Sportsman of the Year!"

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...rtsman/2004/11/27/wertheim/index.html?cnn=yes


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 29, 2004)

Humbug!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2004)

The Sox have a new captain, their first since 1989. Varitek re-signed for 4 years, $40 mil. Wise decision! 

Goodbye and good riddance, Pedro! Goodbye with regret, Cabrero!

Hello and welcome, Edgar Renteria, David Wells, Matt Clement, Wade Miller, John Halama and Matt Mantei.

Looking forward to next season: warmer days, pennant races and all!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2005)

Trouble in Beantown!

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20.../bc.bba.worldseriesball.ap/index.html?cnn=yes


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2005)

On the bright side, Wade Boggs will have a Red Sox cap in the Hall of Fame! 

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ap-halloffame-boggsplaque


----------

